# Why would a martial artist in their prime need a gun?



## PhotonGuy (Apr 23, 2014)

Somebody once posted here that they know of martial artists in their prime who choose to use and carry guns. Im not saying Im against that but I would like to hear, or in this case read, about why a martial artist in their prime would need a gun. I am very open minded to good reasons and as I said, I am not particularly against this, I just like to know good reasons why.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 23, 2014)

Because we are tool using primates that understand the value of force multipliers.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Instructor (Apr 23, 2014)

A firearm is also a martial arts weapon.  Learn to use it with the same energy you would learn to use any other weapon.  It's hubris to think that training means you no longer need weapons.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Because, contrary to popular belief, MAist does not = Batman. No jumping around dodging bullets for me :/


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Somebody once posted here that they know of martial artists in their prime who choose to use and carry guns. Im not saying Im against that but I would like to hear, or in this case read, about why a martial artist in their prime would need a gun. I am very open minded to good reasons and as I said, I am not particularly against this, I just like to know good reasons why.


GM Richard 'Huk' Planas, (KENPO) told me, when I asked why he was a shooter, that Martial Arts is for when you are out of ammunition.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2014)

Instructor said:


> A firearm is also a martial arts weapon.


QFT
AMEN!
Martial = Military. Martial arts weapons include swords, sticks, etc because in the past people fought with those weapons. Just because a weapon is modern, doesn't mean it has no martial arts application.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2014)

kempodisciple said:


> No jumping around dodging bullets for me :/



You sissy


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 23, 2014)

Because plenty of bad folks out there have guns or knives. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Because plenty of bad folks out there have guns or knives.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



I can't punch someone from 25feet away...

One of the other black belts at my school is a 4'9" cute little blonde, her techniques and forms are sharper than mine, but, as I am a 5'11" 280 guy... Yeah, she can't beat me in an unarmed fight, in a gun fight... she might


----------



## jezr74 (Apr 23, 2014)

Reminds me of the old saying "Smith and Wesson beats four of a kind"

Guess if the person is well trained, they also know when to use MA or when to draw. I don't carry or ever intend to carry, but as Blindside said, it's a force multiplier. And in the right situation, very effective.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 23, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Somebody once posted here that they know of martial artists in their prime who choose to use and carry guns. Im not saying Im against that but I would like to hear, or in this case read, about why a martial artist in their prime would need a gun. I am very open minded to good reasons and as I said, I am not particularly against this, I just like to know good reasons why.



Why did "kung fu masters" need swords, stages, chain whips, etc?

Why did the Samurai adapt firearms?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kurai (Apr 23, 2014)

Few years back, someone walked into an IHOP in the city that I work and live.  He killed 4 people and wounded 7 others before killing himself.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 23, 2014)

An undisciplined punk who has never lifted a weight in his life, and spent most of his time playing video games (that he stole, both the games and the consoles), will have a huge advantage over someone with multiple  black belts in combat, provided that the combat starts 25 feet away, and the former has a firearm while the latter does not.  

When you defend yourself, you want to use the best tool at your access.  Even the most out of shape bad guy can land a lucky shot / slice / stab / blow, so it makes perfect sense to deny your opponent the opportunity to take those lucky shots / strikes.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 23, 2014)

ChikChik-Pow beats most any other martial art, nearly every time.

In other words, it's foolish to bring a knife to a gunfight. It's even more foolish to bring nothing but your hands and feet to a gunfight.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2014)

If you ain't Remo Williams, you may need a gun...
FYI, that movie is so friggin bad, 20 minutes after seeing it in the theater, the only things I could remember was, he dodged bullets and ran across sand with no footprints. That movie is crap. First one I ever paid to see... I was 9, I was robbed.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 23, 2014)

kempodisciple said:


> Because, contrary to popular belief, MAist does not = Batman. No jumping around dodging bullets for me :/



For me, MAist = Superman. Or at least that's what Im striving for.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 24, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> For me, MAist = Superman. Or at least that's what Im striving for.


Sorry, but you're in for a bit of a rude awakening


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 24, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Somebody once posted here that they know of martial artists in their prime who choose to use and carry guns. Im not saying Im against that but I would like to hear, or in this case read, about why a martial artist in their prime would need a gun. I am very open minded to good reasons and as I said, I am not particularly against this, I just like to know good reasons why.



Well, if the other guy has a gun...


----------



## Buka (Apr 24, 2014)

Top ten reasons why a Martial Artist in their prime might need a gun -

10. Because it ain't easy throwing a rock at 1500 feet per second.

9. Because you can get much father with a kind word and a gun than you can with a kind word alone.

  8. Because I'm too young to die, too old to take a butt whoopin' and if I leave it at home I might forget where I put it.

7. Because he can't shoot bullets with a fist full of fingers.

6. Because it wasn't raining when Noah built the ark.

5. You can't always control who walks into your life but you sure as hell can control which window you make them jump out of.

4. Cogito, ergo sum armatus: I think, therefore I am armed.

3. Because a cannon is just too damn big to carry.

2. Because the door you just broke through was locked for YOUR protection, not mine.

And the number one reason why a Martial Artist in their prime might need a gun..

1. In case of the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Apr 24, 2014)

There are greater issues for all humans than that ofpersonal protection in a civil society,
The Gun is necessary to defend not only life but our liberty.   During the Boxer rebellion, 
the practitioners of Chinese Martial Arts   (the BOXERS) , were shot down like dogs when 
they tried to rebel against foreign Imperialism and Europeancultural influences. 
Every citizen of every country should have the right to beararms and protect their 
Life and liberty against oppressive government, and foreigntyranny .


----------



## donald1 (Apr 24, 2014)

you can be as skilled as possible, maybe even perfect(which is impossible) even then a bullet can still kill you. if the attacker is armed and is a good distance away you cannot go up to him to get in reach(he could have already shot you plenty times) yes if you have a gun (then at that point it depends on who has better aim and reflexes)


----------



## Instructor (Apr 24, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> For me, MAist = Superman. Or at least that's what Im striving for.



Unlike Superman, human beings are fragile creatures. People have died from slipping and falling in the shower.  Even the worlds very best martial artists from all time were/are not bullet proof.  A good martial artist trains for the enemy he or she may face in combat.  In the world I live in, the bad guys carry guns.


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2014)

Everyone keeps mentioning distance as a reason that guns are important....if you read stories of self-defense with firearms, almost all of them take place at close range, and they often begin with the victim being struck or grabbed by their attacker, before they draw the gun.  No matter your skill as a grappler, say, the ability of a gun to dominate you in a fight is incredible.  a grappler must physically control your entire body in some manner if just using hands and no weapon.  an individual with a gun needs to simply put the opening of the pistol over a part of your body and exert about 6 pounds of pressure with one finger to critically injure or kill you...that is an incredible force multiplier that is difficult to overcome even in prime physical condition.

And keep in mind, the person using the gun doesn't need hours of training every week to maintain their ability to injure or kill you...in fact, reading a lot of these stories, many of these people have little or no training before they successfully use the gun to protect themselves from one, if not more than one, violent attacker.

I would encourage you to read the real life self defense stories at the various gun sites to get a sense of how guns are actually used by normal people every day in violent attacks...it is pretty interesting...


----------



## ShazamKenpo (May 3, 2014)

I think there has been some very valid points brought up, a gun provides a weapon at distance as well as in very close quarters. I don't see it as any different than any other weapon (tool) and a gun is a martial arts weapon.


----------

